# Have a Blued S&W 586 6" From 1992 - Never Fired



## Dynasonic (Oct 4, 2014)

Like the title says - I have a Blued S&W 586 6" From 1992 - Never Fired. My Father is in the process of transferring his vast collection of handguns to me as he's aging and can't fire them anymore. I am familiar with handguns as I had to stay qualified on the 38 - then the 9M when I was in the USAF. Up till now I have always only owned 1 handgun for home defense. Soon that will be multiplied to around 40. The first item I have to ask about is my S&W 586. This is a blued model with a 6" barrel that my Dad bought in 1992. It has never been fired. Is it a sought after pistol? I find myself wanting to take it to the range but want to know if that will diminish it's value. Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a 586 with a 4" barrel bought in 2014 and I shoot the crap out of it every chance I get. That being said you are wise to find its value before taking it to the range. I would not know how to value it but they are great guns. It would be helpful for someone to determine its value to know the number after the dash. There should be a stamping on it when you open the cylinder 586-_. Good luck.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Any time you first shoot an otherwise new-in-box handgun, you will reduce its value. However, unless it is some rare variation, that particular model is not uncommon, so unless you need to maintain its maximum value to sell it for some reason, I'd say just go ahead and shoot it.

I should also mention that the early S&W model 586 revolvers had a recall, having to do with cylinder binding when used with certain ammo types. To see if your pistol has already been modified/fixed, open the cylinder and look into the frame cutout where the model number is stamped. If it is a model 586-2, -3. or later model, you should be okay. If it is a model 586 or 586-1, look for a letter "M" stamped over the model number; if the "M" is there, then you are okay. If it is a 586 or 586-1 that has no "M" stamped over the model number, it probably needs to go back to S&W for the modification. Contact S&W Customer Service for more info.

Link to a copy of the recall announcement>>> Firearm Recalls and Safety Warnings- FirearmsID.com

I had an early model 586, and although I loved the handgun and shot it VERY well, it was the SECOND S&W handgun that I owned that was recalled by the factory in a relatively short period of time, and I was NOT HAPPY about this situation when it happened. It still leaves me in a foul mood just talking/typing about it. I didn't buy any more new S&W handguns for almost a decade, and even after that, I usually bought used ones.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally I would keep it and shoot it as often as I could, buy and keep, never sell and the the collection will expand and you will be happy with. Then the problem is which to shoot come range time.


----------



## Dynasonic (Oct 4, 2014)

SN is BNS4009 - Under that it says Mod.586-3
Thanks for the info guys.


----------

